# Oberon The Three Graces



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone have a picture of this Kindle cover that you could post here?  I don't mean the Oberon pic from the website -- I'd like to see one you've taken yourself if you own the cover.  I know a couple of us on here would like to see - please post if you can.  Thanks so much!!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Kari, this is one of the designs that Oberon has just released for the kindle. I'm not even sure that anyone would have had time to receive one yet.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh okay - thanks for letting me know.  I'm new to Kindle so I didn't realize that.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

kari said:


> Does anyone have a picture of this Kindle cover that you could post here? I don't mean the Oberon pic from the website -- I'd like to see one you've taken yourself if you own the cover. I know a couple of us on here would like to see - please post if you can. Thanks so much!!


Hi there!!! I'm at work right now but if I can figure out how to post the picture tonight I will. I will let you know later this evening. It's beautiful!!!!


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Lizzarddance said:


> Hi there!!! I'm at work right now but if I can figure out how to post the picture tonight I will. I will let you know later this evening. It's beautiful!!!!


Oh wow, I would really appreciate that! Thanks so much!!


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm really sorry for the crappy pics. I took a quick break and took these pics with my phone. I can't figure out how to rotate the second pic. I rotated it on Photobucket but this is how it shows up. Hope this gives you an idea of how it looks. I love my cover, for me there is no other than Oberon.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

One more thing, just in case you're wondering...the little medallion hanging off the elastic in the pic is a dragonfly charm/medallion that they sent as a thank you gift. I didn't know what to do with it so I attached it to the bungy that goes around the button.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

How did you get it on the bungee? I kept trying to figure out how to put it on mine.


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> How did you get it on the bungee? I kept trying to figure out how to put it on mine.


If you stick your hand through the back side of the cover you can feel the bungee. It was pretty easy to push through the little hole, like threading a needle. Just push the one end out, I didn't remove the entire elastic bungee. Then slip on the charm and thread it through again. Make sure you feel the bungee once it's in and pull on it to make sure the end doesn't come undone.
HTH


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks! I'm going to do that when I get my new cover. I love my little dragonfly charm.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Beautiful cover, Lizarddance.  And I love the idea of putting the charm on the bungee... 

Does it depend which cover you get which charm you receive?  I ordered the ave. of trees k1 cover and it came with an oberon charm, with the little tree on it?     I love it, but I would have LOVED the dragonfly charm...I wonder if you could request a certain one?  I LOVE oberon and am so grateful they are out there... 

Lee Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered the DragonFly Pond cover and received the dragonfly charm.


----------



## TM (Nov 25, 2008)

I got a wolf charm with the Forest cover.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

Whoa. That is a gorgeous cover all right! Thanks for the photo. Which skin is that?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Linda and TM - Thanks for the response on your charms!    I get it now (I can be so silly  ), they are sent to correspond with your cover design (duh  )

ave of trees - little tree (love that!)
forest - wolf (you can find them in the forest)
dragonfly pond - dragonfly (goes without saying)

Oh, I can be so dense!    Lee Ann


----------



## Lizzarddance (Oct 28, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> Whoa. That is a gorgeous cover all right! Thanks for the photo. Which skin is that?


The skin on the Kindle is Decalgirl's Quest but I kind of like the Knotwork one and Nadir. I will be keeping this skin on for a while.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Thanks! I'm going to do that when I get my new cover. I love my little dragonfly charm.


I love my dragonfly as well. I'm using it on my purse as a zipper pull. So cute.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I got the Dragonfly charm with my Butterfly cover.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh wow -- I didn't expect the pictures to be on here so soon.  Thank you!!  The cover really is lovely and I like the skin you have on it too.  

Decisions, decisions.....I think I'm down to Tree of Life or Three Graces now.


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I got the Dragonfly charm with my Butterfly cover.


That's odd -- seems like you would've gotten something other than that. Maybe they don't have a butterfly charm and that was close enough.


----------



## cheshirenc (Dec 27, 2008)

Lizzarddance said:


> One more thing, just in case you're wondering...the little medallion hanging off the elastic in the pic is a dragonfly charm/medallion that they sent as a thank you gift. I didn't know what to do with it so I attached it to the bungy that goes around the button.


that's a great idea, also helps to unstrap the bungee from around the button. Everyone who's held my cover attempts to "unsnap" the button from the cover instead of realizing it's a bungee wrapped around the button.


----------



## Goofy370 (Dec 6, 2008)

I got a sleeping cat with my butterfly cover. I guess the charm is random?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Lizzarddance said:


> If you stick your hand through the back side of the cover you can feel the bungee. It was pretty easy to push through the little hole, like threading a needle. Just push the one end out, I didn't remove the entire elastic bungee. Then slip on the charm and thread it through again. Make sure you feel the bungee once it's in and pull on it to make sure the end doesn't come undone.
> HTH


I liked the way you had the charm on your cover so much that I couldn't wait to get home and try it. Your instructions worked perfectly. I have the Dragonfly Pond cover with the Dragonfly charm. The charm is so cute on the cover.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Lizarddance, I haven't seen a pic of The Three Graces before, and yours is lovely.  Thanks for posting...


----------



## Dooterbug (Dec 17, 2008)

Goofy370 said:


> I got a sleeping cat with my butterfly cover. I guess the charm is random?


I received a fox charm with my Avenue of Trees... which was pretty sweet since my last name is Fox. I thought it was wonderful that they took the time to "personalize" their choice of charm for me.. Oberon is just a wonderful company.


----------

